
The most common zodiac sign among the world's richest billionaires - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/zodiac-signs-with-the-most-billionaires-2019-4
======
_Microft
Assuming that the probability of finding a particular zodiac sign is 1/12, the
probability of randomly seeing 27 or more of 250 people being libra is still
10%. So: no, this does not mean anything.

(This does not take into account that the fraction of zodiac signs of a year
might not exactly be 1/12 and does not deal with variations in numbers of
births over the month of a year but from what I have seen, October seems to be
seeing more births than other month (might be because of it having 31 days?).
Libra starts at end of September already though, so ... whatever)

------
pseudolus
Sometimes the fault is in our stars, but not in ourselves.

